# End of Season Trip



## Marlin_444 (Oct 25, 2014)

Checking in to see if anyone is up for another Rifle Weekend? 

Post if so... I am thinking on it...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 27, 2014)

What weekend are you thinking about?


----------



## Marlin_444 (Oct 27, 2014)

Open to input...


----------



## bscrandall (Nov 3, 2014)

I thought about going to the cohutta hunt in December. I think it starts on the 3rd


----------



## Marlin_444 (Nov 9, 2014)

Planning to do the one day central GA Bear Hunt on 12/13...


----------



## Ramblin Wreck Red Neck (Nov 11, 2014)

Marlin_444 said:


> Planning to do the one day central GA Bear Hunt on 12/13...



Do you have private land?  I was asking because I thought there weren't any public lands open for the middle ga hunt.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Nov 17, 2014)

Ramblin Wreck Red Neck said:


> Do you have private land?  I was asking because I thought there weren't any public lands open for the middle ga hunt.



It's on a bud's lease...


----------



## Marlin_444 (Nov 29, 2014)

Anyone heading to the Mountain?


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Nov 30, 2014)

*Trip..*

Wish i could go, but bed/recliner bound with hip/knee
problems...Surgery likely this time guys.....

I did get to go to Oconee WMA for BP week and Big Lazer
for non-quota and Honorary License (old guy) hunts but
did not take a deer... saw several does and a 10 pt but
no shot.....Leg/knee finally went out big time !!!!!!!!

Buddy shot this snake at Big Lazer with 45 cal lazer sight
Glock...1 shot to the head... 5.5 ft ..


----------



## Marlin_444 (Nov 30, 2014)

Nice


----------



## bowstring (Dec 12, 2014)

Beary, Beary good luck to you  on your bear hunt tomorrow,
Hope this finds you and yours well.
Pretty much back to normal as a crazy man..have had good luck deer hunting.
Merry Christmas and happy new year.
drop me a line or call me.

Jack


----------



## Marlin_444 (Dec 13, 2014)

Hey Jack... Did not make the Central GA Bear hunt... Sitting in a stand here at the club in Bama...

Glad you are doing well...

Have a great rest of the deer season!


----------



## Gerrik (Dec 13, 2014)

Isn't there a late hunt on swallow creek WMA in January? Might try to hit that.


----------

